# Banned?



## Gologit (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like we're minus a member. Anybody want to predict how long it will take him to show up again?


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 30, 2011)

Not long I'd guess. I think he really enjoyed it here despite all the negative feedback he received. What was the final straw?


----------



## paccity (Oct 30, 2011)

well what a shame , i'm all butt hurt now.:msp_wink:


----------



## Whiteman (Oct 30, 2011)

Now who is going to show me how to tune a chain? He had so much to offer!


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 30, 2011)

paccity said:


> well what a shame , i'm all butt hurt now.:msp_wink:


 
There there thats a good feller.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Oct 30, 2011)

it looks like the forum floated up another foot or two overnight, or maybe the BS level went down a couple feet with this banning... 

congrats to whomever pulled the trigger on this idiot.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Oct 30, 2011)

can you give a hint as to who it was:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Oct 30, 2011)

bluesportster02 said:


> can you give a hint as to who it was:msp_rolleyes:


 
It was HILLBILLYREDNEC.


----------



## Whiteman (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is his cousin...


<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6N6rViWIzVY?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6N6rViWIzVY?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## bluesportster02 (Oct 30, 2011)

that is what i thought thanks


----------



## Joe46 (Oct 30, 2011)

I was actually beginning to pity the poor fool. It's pretty obvious the dude has some psychological problems.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Oct 30, 2011)

is there a place /page that lists the banned peeps ? would be cool to be able to verify bannings and why


----------



## Whiteman (Oct 30, 2011)

What the.... am I missing something? He isn't banned anymore?


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 30, 2011)

Whiteman said:


> What the.... am I missing something? He isn't banned anymore?


 
Good! I missed Scotty already.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 30, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Good! I missed Scotty already.


 
Why?


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 30, 2011)

I think he's a poser but I gave up trying to convince him of that. He is a legend in his own mind. Besides, there was nothing left to shred once Randy finished with him.

I'm just guessing here but I'd say that Scotty is a good guy. He has stated he ministers to shut ins. He needs to wipe the slate clean and start over here. I will say in Scotty's defense that he posts videos of himself. I just wish he would buy some bachelor buttons and suspenders. It is hard to act dignified with your butt showin'. Jus sayin Scotty. Heck Scotty just PM your address in Prineville and I'll send you some buttons.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 30, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I think he's a poser but I gave up trying to convince him of that. He is a legend in his own mind. Besides, there was nothing left to shred once Randy finished with him.


 
Yup, he can definitely take a beating. Trouble is, most people _learn_ from beatings. Oh well, as long as there's enough of us around to keep him from inflicting bad advice on unsuspecting newbies I guess we'll live with it.

I _did_ think that the water as a neutralizer for gasoline was a classic HBRN though. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Oct 30, 2011)

I just think he's an honest danger to newbies and should be muzzled, or come with a mandatory idiots opinion warning statement like suggested above.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 30, 2011)

That guy is the squeaky wheel soaking up all the grease.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 30, 2011)

Sure would get boring without him for some of you guys dont you think ?What you going to fight about now?[Crickets chirping]insert the sound here


----------



## madhatte (Oct 30, 2011)

Aw, no biggie, a new troll always comes along soon enough.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 30, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Aw, no biggie, a new troll always comes along soon enough.


 
Thats true:jester::jester::jester:Is that your Dog De Bordeaux?


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 30, 2011)

Just went to the dog house for the night. Needed take a flea bath any way to get rid of some AS fleas.


----------



## paccity (Oct 30, 2011)

:monkey:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 30, 2011)

If your dumb enough believe the typed word then deserve your Darwin award Any one could pound out a story behind a keyboard and sound like a genius,proof is another story.


----------



## paccity (Oct 31, 2011)

:censored:


----------



## atvguns (Oct 31, 2011)

HBRN I think you just like the attention


----------



## Slamm (Oct 31, 2011)

Whiteman said:


> What the.... am I missing something? He isn't banned anymore?


 
Yeah, I caught that too. It must of been a Rubber "Banning", HA HA, that was not funny.

Sam


----------



## Gologit (Oct 31, 2011)

atvguns said:


> HBRN I think you just like the attention


 
Yup...you nailed it.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 31, 2011)

The banning might have been meaningful if he was forced to take a competency test before being allowed back in. Hopefully he used the time wisely and sharpened the 1 chain he owns and swapped out the dirty sock on his saw.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 31, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Any one could pound out a story behind a keyboard and sound like a genius,proof is another story.



Genius no, but you are a prima facie example that anyone can post on this forum without any knowledge of the subject matter or any proof to substantiate the claims that are made.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 31, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Genius no, but you are a prima facie example that anyone can post on this forum without any knowledge of the subject matter or any proof to substantiate the claims that are made.


 
You guys ever consider the political forum you may like it?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## atvguns (Oct 31, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> You guys ever consider the political forum you may like it?:msp_rolleyes:


 
I sent HBRN a pm with the link to it


----------



## madhatte (Oct 31, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Thats true:jester::jester::jester:Is that your Dog De Bordeaux?



Naw, just a cool pic I found somewhere.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Oct 31, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> If your dumb enough believe the typed word then deserve your Darwin award Any one could pound out a story behind a keyboard and sound like a genius,proof is another story.


 
so you're admitting you lie when you type?

you are truly outstanding.


----------



## Joe46 (Oct 31, 2011)

Many have tried on here, but you cannot fix stupid


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> Many have tried on here, but you cannot fix stupid


 
Whaddya mean, "You can't fix stupid"?


----------



## Samlock (Oct 31, 2011)

Proverbs 27:22 Though you grind a fool in a mortar, grinding him like grain with a pestle, you will not remove his folly from him.


----------



## Slamm (Oct 31, 2011)

Samlock said:


> Proverbs 27:22 Though you grind a fool in a mortar, grinding him like grain with a pestle, you will not remove his folly from him.


 

That is awesome. Can't ever remember reading that line, or certainly it didn't stick. How true it is.

Sam


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 31, 2011)

Samlock said:


> Proverbs 27:22 Though you grind a fool in a mortar, grinding him like grain with a pestle, you will not remove his folly from him.


 
Sam your misquoting the good book!
This is the correct passage,yours is not even complete.
Bray - To pound wheat in a mortar with a pestle, in order to free the wheat from its husks and impurities, is to go through a far more elaborate process than threshing. But the folly of the fool is not thus to be got rid of. It sticks to him to the last; all discipline, teaching, experience seem to be wasted on him.


----------



## Slamm (Oct 31, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Sam your misquoting the good book!
> This is the correct passage,yours is not even complete.
> .............................................................. all discipline, teaching, experience seem to be wasted on him (HBRN).


 

There I simplified it for you again.

You are not getting the whole point of what everyone is trying to tell you, are you. This is all going right over your head, isn't it?

Later,

Sam


----------



## Gologit (Nov 1, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> ... all discipline, teaching, experience seem to be wasted on him.


 
HBRN, you could make that your signature.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 1, 2011)

Im glad you guys got him (LOL) he was driving us crazy on "Commercial Tree Care & Climbing"....lol

ooops, I dont think it was HBRN, it was someone else, but there all the same though....lots to say, with no experience


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Nov 1, 2011)

woodsman44 said:


> Im glad you guys got him (LOL) he was driving us crazy on "Commercial Tree Care & Climbing"....lol


 
You can have him back any time you want!


----------

